
Windows Terminal Preview Is Now Available for Download from Microsoft Store - chirau
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/windows-terminal-preview/9n0dx20hk701
======
karmakaze
TL;DR

EARLY PREVIEW BUILD

This very early preview release includes many usability issues, most notably
the lack of support for assistive technology. Much of the internal work to
support this is complete and it’s our top priority to support assistive
technology very soon. To follow progress please follow this issue on GitHub:
[https://github.com/microsoft/terminal/issues/634](https://github.com/microsoft/terminal/issues/634)

ABOUT WINDOWS TERMINAL

The Windows Terminal is a new, modern, fast, efficient, powerful, and
productive terminal application for users of command-line tools and shells
like Command Prompt, PowerShell, and WSL. Its main features include multiple
tabs, Unicode and UTF-8 character support, a GPU accelerated text rendering
engine, and custom themes, styles, and configurations.

